# 2nd RD - Game 6 Thread: [2] Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Clippers [6] [PHX leads 3-2]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Phoenix Suns]** (54-28) (7-5) Playoff record*



*PG **S. Nash







* - *SG* *R. Bell







* -* 
SF* *S. Marion







* - * PF  T. Thomas *







- *C **B. Diaw*












*Suns Individual Season Stats* 















 * @*​

























*[Los Angeles Clippers] * *(47-35) (6-4) Playoff record*​

*PG * *S. Cassell







* - *SG* *C. Mobley







* - 
*SF* *Corey Maggette







* - 
*PF* *E. Brand







* - *C* *C. Kaman







*


*
Clippers Individual Season Stats* 








*Thursday, May 18th - 10:00PM ET/7:00PM PT- [ESPN] - Staples Center- Los Angeles, CA *













*Suns-Clippers Playoff Series Page*​




















*Game 5: Suns 125, Clippers 118* *2 OTs*
*LAC-PHX Boxscore* 

*RECAP* 
PHOENIX, May 16 (Ticker) -- Shawn Marion had enough hop in his step to move the Phoenix Suns a step away from the conference finals. 

Marion scored six of his 36 points in the second overtime and added 20 rebounds as the Suns outlasted the Los Angeles Clippers, 125-118, to take a 3-2 lead in the Western Conference Semifinals. 

NBA TV highlights from 
Clippers-Suns: Play
Press Conference: Play 
In yet another thrilling overtime postseason game, the second-seeded Suns moved within one win of a return trip to the NBA's penultimate round. They blew a 19-point second-half lead and were rescued by Raja Bell, who drained a tying 3-pointer with 1.1 seconds to play in the first overtime. 

"Raja just brought us out of the depths. We just kept battling and found a way," Phoenix coach Mike D'Antoni said. "So many guys gutted it out. We weren't brilliant but a lot of times in the playoffs, it is not about being pretty and making all the right plays. It is about heart, perseverance and a little sweat. We did that." 

Matched up against the bigger Elton Brand for most of the game, Marion did most of the work inside for the Suns. He made 16-of-33 shots and helped Phoenix fight on the backboards. 

And with most players nearing exhaustion in the second overtime, Marion still had a reserve of energy. He opened the period with two free throws - Phoenix's first made foul shots since the second quarter - and added a flying follow dunk to give the Suns the lead for good at 115-113 with 3:20 remaining. 

Marion appeared to hurt his ankle on the play but returned shortly thereafter. After a three-point play by Brand pulled the Clippers within 119-118 with 1:22 to go, Marion took a nifty pass from Steve Nash and made a running bank shot at the 1:05 mark. 

The sixth-seeded Clippers never scored again as Leandro Barbosa and Nash each sank two foul shots to seal it. 

"In that second overtime, we hit some tough shots," Marion said. "Everybody was being aggressive and active on both ends of the floor. It is not about me. We go out there and help each other out and we have each other's backs." 

With Game 6 in Los Angeles on Thursday, the Clippers were one stop from going home with a 3-2 lead after a turnover by Nash led to two free throws by Sam Cassell that opened a 111-108 lead with 3.6 seconds left in OT. 

Los Angeles coach Mike Dunleavy inserted little-used rookie Daniel Ewing. Bell bolted to the left corner, took the inbounds pass and buried the tying shot, bringing a roar from the crowd at the US Airways Center. 

"The first play the coach drew up at the end of the first overtime, they took away the passing lanes so (D'Antoni) drew up another play," Bell said. "I just caught it and shot it. There wasn't enough time to do anything else or think about it but it felt good when it left my hand. I'm not one of those guys who ask for the ball or anything but when they drew it up for me, I was excited and thought I was going to hit it." 

"I was very surprised we didn't foul but we had a young guy in the game," Cassell said. "It is not Daniel Ewing's fault that Raja made the shot but we have to know better. We had a foul to give. We should have put Raja Bell in the fifth row." 

Tim Thomas scored 25 points, Bell added 22 and Nash 17 and 13 assists for the Suns, who shot 46 percent (49-of-107), including 11-of-29 from the arc. Thomas and Bell made five 3-pointers each. 

"We rely on a lot of jump shots, but at the same time we tried to get down in the post and try and get them fouls," Thomas said. "But with Steve, he's our penetrator and we try to feed off that and we started getting some good shots." 

Brand had 33 points, 15 rebounds and five blocks and Cassell scored 32 points for the Clippers, who shot 41 percent (42-of-103) but made 9-of-20 3-pointers. 

"We had a chance to go home with a lead of 3-2," said Los Angeles reserve forward Vladimir Radmanovic, who made 4-of-7 shots from the arc en route to 13 points. "Now we have our backs against the wall. There is no retreat anymore. We have to give whatever we have to win that game (Thursday) because you know what's coming if you don't win." 

Part of the game's excitement was in the mistakes. At the end of the fourth quarter, Brand and Marion each missed two free throws, Cassell was whistled for an eight-second violation and Thomas neglected to call a timeout. 

In the first overtime, Nash threw away a pair of passes in the final minute and Clippers guard Shaun Livingston threw away an inbounds pass. In the second OT, Livingston stepped out of bounds on a drive. 

"The game could have been lost 100 million times tonight," Dunleavy said. "We fought back but we made a lot of different mistakes. That eight-second call on us, that was my fault as I wasn't paying attention." 

The Clippers withstood some early energy by the Suns and - with center Chris Kaman, who missed Game 4, back in the paint - asserted themselves on the boards and opened a 31-26 lead after one quarter. 

In the second quarter, the Suns scored 32 points - eclipsing 30 for just the second time since Game 1 - and opened a 58-52 halftime lead. A 13-1 run fueled by six points from Marion gave Phoenix its largest lead at 76-57 with 6:56 left in the third period. 

It also was LA's largest deficit of the postseason, which Cassell wasted no time erasing. He scored the last 10 points on a 19-6 surge that closed the quarter and pulled the Clippers within 84-78. 

A 3-pointer by Bell gave Phoenix a 101-96 lead with 3:30 left in regulation, but Brand made two free throws and Cassell drained his third 3-pointer of the fourth quarter to tie it with 39 seconds left. 

"It was a golden opportunity for us and we just didn't take advantage of it," Cassell said. "It would be easier to go home up 3-2 instead of down 3-2, but there's no need to cry over spilled milk. Game 6 is coming in LA and we're looking forward to it. It's that simple."


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, I'm not going easy on the Matrix even though he had what 36 and 20? He's still considered missing to me haha.

Nash needs to score a little more too. I hope we close out so, they at least get till Sunday to rest or Monday.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

I wanna see Nash come out and bust a three. I will feel better then. I hope he is resting up now.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Missing too many layups Ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Blah, amazed we're only down as much as we are. Diaw needs to get his head out of his ***. Tim Thomas also needs to pick a better shot selection. Nash just drive to the hoop or dish, forget shooting your legs are dead right now.

We lose this game, we'll prolly lose the next. Put the foot to the throat.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

LAC is gonna come out and put the hammer down in the third. Resting Steve might not be a bad idea if we get killed, though I doubt it will help a whole lot. I still think the Suns will win game 7.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Only down 7 with Marion and Barbosa the ONLY ones scoring. Start of the 4th, we have to make them make mistakes mentally.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

*Re: 2nd RD - Game 6 Thread: [2] Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Clippers [6] [PHX leads 3*

Boris is playing like the Boris at the beginning of the year. Putting that weak stuff up and barely leaving the ground.


----------



## JCrush13 (May 8, 2006)

LETS GO CLIPPERS LETS GO........ coming to Phoenix boys to get what is ours....... :clap: Riding the E-TRAIN to victory......all aboard the BRANDWAGON!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

JCrush13 said:


> LETS GO CLIPPERS LETS GO........ coming to Phoenix boys to get what is ours....... :clap: Riding the E-TRAIN to victory......all aboard the BRANDWAGON!


No.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> No.


YES!!!


----------



## JCrush13 (May 8, 2006)

Looks like Sun Fan has about as much defense as it's team........ :biggrin:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

JCrush13 said:


> Looks like Sun Fan has about as much defense as it's team........ :biggrin:


You could have at least come up with some clever while you are in here trying to start something. 
Save the weak stuff for your own forum.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

JCrush13 said:


> Looks like Sun Fan has about as much defense as it's team........ :biggrin:


127 on the Clips. I wouldn't be worried about our defense. :biggrin:


----------

